# Response to Congressman objecting to Medicare Tax Beiing Forced on the People



## Editorialist (Oct 31, 2017)

Mr. Rob Whittman
U S. House of Representatives
Washington, D. C.

Dear Mr. Wittman:

I must again take issue with you on another matter.   And that matter is your response to me of today where you criticize Senator Saunder’s desire to have Medicare for All passed in Congress, the very best  and affordable health insurance program that could ever be implemented.  You express concern that this is forced insurance on all.  Well if one must be forced to obtain it at least you won’t have to wait until 65 years of age to get it as you do now under the current Medicare program., no pre-existing condition clauses and everything is covered from drugs to hearing, to dental to vision for a mere 7% tax—that’s an excellent deal.

We seniors are fed up with people like you who treat us like useless eaters calling it an entitlement PROGRAM WHICH IT DEFINITELY IS NOT!!!!

I post articles on the internet and came across a senior’s forum and read some of their posts concerning Social Security and Medicare and when it came to being accused of being on an entitlement program they exploded.  They said it was no such thing, that they had paid into it  and had the right to receive the benefits.  Some said some unkind things about members of Congress feeling you all stole from it to finance other programs.  Many younger ones feel they will never see their benefits paid by the time they can start drawing their benefits AND THIS IS NOT RIGHT.

Failure to pass Medicare for All guarantees the status quo.  At least with Medicare for All people will be able to get benefits immediately and then get something right then and there having already paid for it through the SS and Medicare tax.

I still demand you vote and support Medicare for All legislation if it gets passed by the Senate and arrives in the House for passage.  But before any of this occurs we must find ways to make health care affordable.

Sincerely

Richard W. Firth


----------



## Knight (Oct 31, 2017)

I don't understand this last sentence


Quote
"I still demand you vote and support Medicare for All legislation if it gets passed by the Senate and arrives in the House for passage. But before any of this occurs we must find ways to make health care affordable."




If you recognize health care isn't affordable, how exactly would you implement a single payer system like Medicare?


----------

